
Fairbnb.coop launches, offering help for social projects - denzil_correa
https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2019/nov/13/fairbnbcoop-holiday-rental-website-launches-help-social-projects
======
gryzzly
For a "fair" company their cookie opt-out should be more user friendly.

